# daycare at dubai silicon oasis



## rakheeram (Mar 17, 2010)

hello,
do any one know any daycare center at dubai silicon oasis for my 1.1/2 year old son. or any daycare center at dubai investement park. 
can anyone help me please.....


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

rakheeram said:


> hello,
> do any one know any daycare center at dubai silicon oasis for my 1.1/2 year old son. or any daycare center at dubai investement park.
> can anyone help me please.....


I was looking for one in DSO before without any success. I even had a meeting with DSO Deputy CEO. They have a tender for the nurseries, but until now nothing came us. Maybe with Phase 3 it will, but so far there is only a nurserie for Emirates Airlines staff in DSO community near Spinneys.


----------



## rakheeram (Mar 17, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I was looking for one in DSO before without any success. I even had a meeting with DSO Deputy CEO. They have a tender for the nurseries, but until now nothing came us. Maybe with Phase 3 it will, but so far there is only a nurserie for Emirates Airlines staff in DSO community near Spinneys.


thankyou so much for the reply...  so we need to wait...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

rakheeram said:


> thankyou so much for the reply...  so we need to wait...


yap, maybe another couple of years


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Dubai Investment Park u mean i Jabel Ali? they have Al Worood Nursery 048859418


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> Dubai Investment Park u mean i Jabel Ali? they have Al Worood Nursery 048859418


Not sure if you have found a place for your little one yet, but if you are still looking for a spot, i will highly recommend Al worood nursery. I have a three year old in Ms Mirna Alameddine's preschool class and we are very happy with her progress. My daughter loves going to school and her progress is remarkable. My older daughter is in Green field community school in grade 1 in Ms Helen's class and she is doing very well also. I highly recommend those two schools and hope that helps.


----------



## gudipudi (Oct 1, 2010)

may be you could try Littlewings international nursery, i believe they have transportation facility to silicon oasis..


----------

